# Apple TV II et les animations iTunes



## francois_6200 (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour

Voila j'ai craqué je me suis acheté l'ATV 
Tt va bien (pour le moment)
Mais j'ai une question, est'il possible importer les animations d'itunes (dans prsentation) pour les faire apparaitre sur l'apple TV car les economisateurs d'ecran sont pas trop top .

merci


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Novembre 2011)

Non !...
Mais tu peux améliorer tes économiseurs d'écran de ton ATV en utilisant la possibilité de l'album photo et de ses réglages.


----------

